# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Κλούβα για ορτύκια και πέρδικες

## bikas

Σημερα ξεκίνησα την κατασκευη κλουβας για τα μελλοντικά ορτύκια και ενα ζευγαρι πέρδικες.
Πρόκειται για εναν κύβο 2*2*2 μετρα,βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι αρκετά για να μπορούν να πετουριζουν και λίγο αλλά υπάρχει και προοπτική να μεγαλώσει λιγα ακόμη μέτρα αλλά για τώρα πιστεύω να ναι καλά.θα φτιαξω και φωλιες ξεχωριστές και για την βροχή θα βάλω λαμαρίνα αλλά να σκεπάζει το μισο χώρο,μιας και το έδαφος κατώ είναι χώμα.το κουνελοσυρμα θα είναι και 10 εκατοστά τσιμεντομενο στο χώμα για προστασία απο σκύλους και τροκτικα.

Ελπίζω να είναι εντάξει και άνετα ώσπου να απελευθερωθούν στο φυσικο περιβαλλον όταν πολλαπλασιαστούν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γειά σου Κώστα ,
πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου και εμείς στο χωριό έχουμε τέτοια πουλία!Λοιπόν εγω είμαι Κρήτη και όσο να'ναι με τα φαραγγια μας και τους δύσβατους τόπους μας οι πέρδικες εβδοκιμούν,αλλά αυτό που είπες να σου πολλαλασιαστούν και να τις έχεις έξω ελεύθερες στην φύση είναι σιγουρος αργός θάνατος για αυτές αν δεν έχουν ξαναζήσει μεσα!!!Σε περίπτωση που είναι στο κλουβί και μάθουν να τρέφονται με το σπαστό καλαμπόκι και το κριθάρι,έξω στην φύση δεν θα έχουν τέτοιου είδους τροφές και δεν θα είναι τόσο άγριες όσο αυτές στην φύση και θα πέσουν εύκολο θύμα στην πείνα και στος θυρευτές!!Μιά τέτοια περιπτωση έιναι σε εμάς εδώ είχαν αφήσει το δασαρχείο κάτι πέρδικες τις οποίες τις τάιζαν με χόρτα και πράγματα που στη φύση τρέφονται οι ίδιε οποτε για  προσαρμογή στο φαί δεν είχαν πρόβλημα,αλλά τις έβλεπες να έρχονται σε περιβόλια και δρόμους και στη μέση των χωματόδρομων και στην τελική τις φάγανε!!
Εκτός βέβαια αν οι δικές σου είναι άγριες αλλά αυτό είναι αντίθετο στον κανονισμό του φόρουμ προς αιχμαλωσία και φυσικά δεν έχεις ελπίδες αναπαραγωγής στην σκλαβιά!Αυτές που θα πάρεις πρέπει να είναι εκτροφής !!Για την αναπαραγωγή δεν ξέρω αν θα σου κλωσσίσει,αλλά το να είναι τα αυγά γόνιμα θα είναι!Πρέπει εσύ να τα βάλεις σε κλωσσομηχανη για 23 ημέρες!!Για τα ορτύκια ότι σου είπα και για τις πέρδικες ισχύει αλλά αυτά είναι πιό εύκολα στην αναπαραγωγή,όμως και αυτά με κλωσσομηχανή!!Μαζί ορτύκια και πέρδικες δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν μιάς και οι δικές μου οι πέρδικες είχαν σκοτώσει από τα τσιμπίματα τα ορτυκάκια!!
Για να σου πώ περισσότερα (αναγνώριση φύλου,τροφές,φωλιές και διαστάσεις κλουβιού) θα πρ

----------


## bikas

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η γνώμη σου Μαριε.
Το θεμα είναι που αν και κυνηγός αυτά τα πουλιά μου αρέσουν και γι αυτό τα θέλω.κι όχι για κυνηγτικους σκοπούς.
Εδώ έχουν ρίξει φασιανούς και πάνε καλά,βέβαια υπαρχουν και αυτοι που τα κυνηγούν αλλά πλεον έχουν γίνει και στη νοοτροπία προστατευόμενα.κάτι τέτοια θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ με την απελευθέρωση και δεν με πειράζει να τα ταιζω κι ας είναι ελεύθερα,φτανει να μπορεί να τα καμαρωσει και η κορούλα μου.δεν είμαστε όλοι οι κυνηγοί χωρίς φραγμούς.το μονο που δεν μου αρέσει είναι αυτό που μου πες για την κλωσσομηχανη και δεν ξέρω αν και πως μπορω να το ξεπεράσω ώστε να μπορεί να γίνει πληθυσμός ανεξάρτητος.

----------


## jk21

Πραγματι οι εκτρεφομενες περδικες συχνα εχουν συμπεριφορα οικοσιτου πουλιου ,αν απελευθερωθουν και ειναι πιο ευκολος στοχος .Αν πριν απελευθερωθουν ,μαθουν σε διατροφη σαν αυτη του φυσικου περιβαλλοντος ,ανετα μπορει να προσαρμοστουν εκτος αιχμαλωσιας ,αλλα απαιτειται διαχειριση απο τους κατοικουντες εκει κοντα ,τετοια που απο την μια δεν θα εξαρτιεται η διατροφη των πουλιων απο αυτους (γιατι αλλιως δυσκολα θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθουν ) απο την αλλη θα παρεχουν στα πουλια προστασια ,απο επιδοξους διποδους θηρευτες τους ,γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολα σαν θηραματα .Για μενα ειναι καλη ιδεα σε τοπους που εχουν αφανισθει οι πληθυσμοι ,κακη σε χωρους οπου υπαρχουν αγριοι πληθυσμοι ,αφου τυχον μιξη των πληθυσμων μεσω ζευγαρωματων ,ισως οδηγησει σε εξημερωμενο σταδιακα ειδος .Για την θηρευση τους απο τετραποδους θηρευτες ,δεν αγχωνομαι ,γιατι αυτη σιγουρα θα γινει με φυσικα μεσα ,οπως προσταζουν οι νομοι της φυσης και ας ειναι σκληροι 

Κωστα ευχομαι σε μια καλη κατασκευη !!!


να λαβεις υποψην στην κατασκευη ,οχι μονο της βροχη ,αλλα και τον ηλιο του καλοκαιριου .Η σκετη λαμαρινα ,δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα ,εκτος αν ειναι σε χωρο με σκιαση φυσικη

----------


## bikas

Εκεί που τα έχω έχει σκίαση απο κτήριο και ελιά ειδικα το μεσιμερι,μονο το πρωι μέχρι τις 11 ίσως έχει ήλιο

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η γνώμη σου Μαριε.
> Το θεμα είναι που αν και κυνηγός αυτά τα πουλιά μου αρέσουν και γι αυτό τα θέλω.κι όχι για κυνηγτικους σκοπούς.
> Εδώ έχουν ρίξει φασιανούς και πάνε καλά,βέβαια υπαρχουν και αυτοι που τα κυνηγούν αλλά πλεον έχουν γίνει και στη νοοτροπία προστατευόμενα.κάτι τέτοια θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ με την απελευθέρωση και δεν με πειράζει να τα ταιζω κι ας είναι ελεύθερα,φτανει να μπορεί να τα καμαρωσει και η κορούλα μου.δεν είμαστε όλοι οι κυνηγοί χωρίς φραγμούς.το μονο που δεν μου αρέσει είναι αυτό που μου πες για την κλωσσομηχανη και δεν ξέρω αν και πως μπορω να το ξεπεράσω ώστε να μπορεί να γίνει πληθυσμός ανεξάρτητος.


Και ο μπαμπάς μου ασχολειτε τελείως ερασιτεχνικά με το κυνήγι αλλά όχι γιατί γουστάρει το να σκοτώνει και να τα ξεπαστρεύει...,απλά έχουμε τον σκύλο και έτυχε,τέλος πάντων!!Μου άρεσε αυτο που είπατε και τα λόγια σας!! :wink: 
λοιπόν ξεκινάμε με τις επιπλέον γνώσεις γιατί είναι και πολλές...
1. Το κλουβί μου φαίνετε καλό αλλά θέλει προστασία από την βροχή αλλά και από τον πολύ δυνατό ήλιο,αλλά να ξέρετε ότι οι πέρδικες λατρεύουν τον χειμερινό ήλιο και οι κραυγές θα ξεσηκώνουν την γειτονιά!!!χαχαχα!!!
Μέσα το κλουβί καλό είναι να έχει χώμα κάτω για να σκαλίζουν  και να φυτέψετε πρίν τα βάλετε τα πτηνά κάποια θαμνώδη χαμηλά φυτά μιας και τα ορτύκια θα φρικάρουν αν δεν έχουν κάτι να κρύβονται... όπως χαμηλές τριανταφυλλίες δυο τρεις μαζί , και καμία φτέρη!!Καλό θα ήταν να βρείτε μεγάλες πέτρες να βάλετε , δύο τρείς  και κανα κόυτσουρο!!!
Η φτέρη κάνει φοβερή πρασινάδα και ωραία κρυψώνα ,σε μια γωνία δύο τρία τέτοια φυτά θα είναι ότι πρέπει!!!


αυτά για τα ορτύκια, οι πέρδικες να ξέρεις ότι τους αρέσει να παίρνουν ύψος ενώ το ορτύκι προτιμά να περπατά σε θαμνους,οπότε μέσα στο κλουβί θα βρείτε κάποια ωραία χοντρά κλαδιά να βάλετε σε διαφορετικό ύψος διαμετρικα της κλούβας
2. για το φ'ωλιασμα τα ορτύκια μπορεί να μλην μπούν στην φωλία να γεννήσουν αλλά μέσα στους θάμνους θα κάνουν ένα λακουβάκι και θα βάλουν δύο τρία χορταράκια και αυτό όλο
 
η πέρδικα μέσα στους θάμνους πίσω από καμιάμεγάλη πέτρα ή κανα μεγάλο κουτσόρι θα χτύσει την φωλίτσα της κάπως έτσι 


Αλλα η ιδέα σου για την φωλία την ξ'υλινη θα πρέπει να γίνει κάπως έτσι και να καλυφτεί με κλαδιά και να φαίνετε μόνο η τρύπα της εισόδου..μην την κάνεις μικρή και μην την μετακινάς!!!
Δεν θα έχει πάτο παραμόνο το χώμα και θα βάλεις μέσα τίποτα άχυρα..


3. Η διατροφη τους θα πρέπει να πας να πάρεις σπαστό καλαμπόκι,κριθάρι !!Αν πάς να ζητίσεις τροφή για πέρδικες και ορτύκια θα σου δώσουν!!Μετά θα μπορελίς και εσύ να τους πετας μαρούλι,αγγουράκι , φρούτα αλλά με μέτρο!!! Δες εδώ μου είχαν πεί ένας που είχε ότι τους έδινε και δεν πάθεναν κάτι  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ι-τι-όχι
 :http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...894#post674894
Το νερό καλο θα ηταν να το βάζεις σε μιά ποτίστα τέτοιου τύπου και να το αλλάζεις κάθε μέρα με δροσερό νερό!!

4. Διαχωρισμός φύλου
Ορτύκι
Κοιτα σε φωτογραφία :
  αριστερά το θηλυκό δεξιά το αρσενικό!!!

Π'ερδικα :
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος παρα μόνο ότι η αρσενική πέρδικα είναι μεγαλύτερη στο μπόι και η μαύρη γραμμή είναι πιό χοντρη!Στην περίοδο του ζευγαρώματος τα χρώματα στην αρσενική είναι πιό λαμπερά!!!
  αριστερά το θηλυκό δεξιά το αρσενικό!!!
 4. Ωοτοκία
Ορτύκια :
Το αρσενικό ηλικιακά πρέπει να είναι 2 μηνων  και το θηλυκό 50 ημερών (απο αυτες τις ηλικίες και έπειτα ζευγαρώνουν) και πρέπει να είναι σε αναλογια 1 αρσενικό,τρία θηλυκά , το κλώσσημα κρατάει 16 με 17 ημέρες μετρόντας από την στιγμή που θα κάτσει
Πέρσδικα :
Αρσενικο ηλικιακα και θηλυκο ηλικιακα 10/12 μηνων και αναλογία πτηνών 1:1 (ζευγάρι)
Η εκκόλαψη γίνετε μετά από 23 με 24 μέρες!!!

----------


## bikas

Ματιέ σε ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ χρηδιμες πληροφορίες .ελπίζω να είμαι αντάξιος των απαιτήσεων.

Προσπαθώ να κάνω το καλυτερο αποτέλεσμα για αυτά.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ματιέ σε ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ χρηδιμες πληροφορίες .ελπίζω να είμαι αντάξιος των απαιτήσεων.
> 
> Προσπαθώ να κάνω το καλυτερο αποτέλεσμα για αυτά.


Τότε μην φοβάσε για τίποτα,όλα θα πάνε καλά,όταν προσπαθούμε ανταμιβόμαστε!!! :wink:

----------


## bikas

Τελικά πριν απο λίγες ώρες ύστερα απο πολλές αναβολές παρηγειλα τα πρωτα μου μικρά. 1 ζευγαρι πέρδικες τσουκαρ και 3 θηλυκά 1 αρσενικό ορτύκι.
Βασικα ειπα να μην φανε στη μαπα ολο το χειμωνα.
απλα βρήκα ενα μεγαλο ξύλο κιβώτιο που μου ηταν άχρηστο και σκέφτηκα να το κάνω να φωλιάζουν. Όμως σύμφωνα με τον Μάριο αυτά θέλουν να φωλιάζουν στ χώμα και στις πέτρες.οπότε το αφήνω κατω ανοιχτο στο χώμα ή το κλείνω με ξυλο
για να αποφύγουν την πολύ υγρασία και βάζω μέσα ξερόκλαδα και χορτα και ίσως το σηκωσω και 5 εκατοστά απο το έδαφος?
Μικρός είχα μεγαλώσει με κότες και δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τα άγρια ακόμα.

----------


## bikas

Τελικά απογοήτευση
Με πήραν πριν απο λίγο και δεν θα τα στείλουν γιατί είναι μακρια η μεταφορικη
στο Ρουφ και δεν τους συμφέρει κλπ κλπ
Κι έτσι στο τέλος θα μπω εγώ στο κλουβί.

***********************************

----------


## jk21

Κωστα οι κανονες ειναι σαφεις !

*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*Μαλλον δεν τους ειχες διαβασει οταν τους αποδεχθηκες !!!

----------


## bikas

Ε δε νομίζω οτι παρέβαιναν κανέναν ορο με το να ζήτω απο κάποιον πιο έμπειρο μια βοήθεια που για να αποφευχθεί η διαφήμιση θα μπορούσε να την στείλει ως προσωπικό.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω για αυτό που ζητάς απλά μπορείς όσο περιμένεις και ψάχνεις να μαθαίνεις πράγματα για τα μικρά αυτά !!!
Δες εδώ αυτό το άρθρο και θα σε βοηθήσεις να μάθεις πράγματα για τα κοινά ορτυκάκια :
*coturnix coturnix - Το κοινό ορτύκι*Ελπίζω να βρείς τελικά αυτό που ψάχνεις !!!
Καλή συνέχεια και αν θές δείξε μας την κλούβα που ετοίμασες !!!!

----------


## jk21

> Ε δε νομίζω οτι παρέβαιναν κανέναν ορο με το να ζήτω απο κάποιον πιο έμπειρο μια βοήθεια που για να αποφευχθεί η διαφήμιση θα μπορούσε να την στείλει ως προσωπικό.



οταν παρατιθενται οι κανονες και δεν μπαινεις καν σε διαδικασια να τους ανοιξεις ουτε και σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,ειναι αναποφευκτη και η εφαρμογη τους κατα γραμμα ....

*8. Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του forum . Οι αγγελίες ζήτησης έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων θα γίνονται δεκτές μόνο αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητείται να χαριστεί ή τι ανταλλάσσεται. Σε περίπτωση ανταλλαγής έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων ,θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητείται ή τι δίνεται για ανταλλαγή. Ανάρτηση θέματος, στο οποίο ζητούνται πληροφορίες για εκτροφέα κάποιου είδους πτηνού, έστω και αν οι απαντήσεις προτείνεται να δοθούν με πμ, αποτελεί προώθηση οικονομικής συναλλαγής και στην ουσία είναι αγγελία αγοράς.

Η διευκρίνηση κρίνεται αναγκαία, γιατί έχει παρατηρηθεί κατά κόρο παραβίαση του κανόνα, παρά τις συνεχείς εναντιώσεις της ομάδας διαχείρισης σε σχετικές περιπτώσεις που λαμβάνανε χώρα, εκτός της ελεγχόμενης ενότητας των αγγελιών. Η παραβίαση του συγκεκριμένου κανόνα αν συνεχίζεται κατ' εξακολούθηση ή από μέλη που ήδη έχουν ενημερωθεί στο παρελθόν, θα οδηγήσει σε προσωρινές ή και οριστικές κυρώσεις σε βάρος των μελών αυτών.
*

----------


## bikas

πραγματικά εχετε πρόβλημα.
εγω μενω σε ενα νησι και 600 κατοικους και με το ζορι εχουμε γιατρο νομζετε οτι εχουμε πετ σοπ?
ειναι πιο λογικο δηλαδη να παρω 18 μαγαζια με ζωα στην αθηνα μεχρι να βρω το πρωτο μαγαζι που α) εχει β) τα στελνει.
εδω δεν ειμαστε αθηνα να μπορουμε να βρουμε πληροφορίες μονοι μας.
εσας σας φαινεται ευκολο και λογικο αλλα εκανα και ολοκληρο ταξιδι 2 μερες και παλι δεν βρηκα εκει που πηγα κι ας ηταν πολη
επομενως για μενα δεν ειναι θεμα διαφημισης αλλα πληροφόρησης.
αυτη ειναι η διαφορα.τωρα καντε με αλλες 5 μερες μπαν για παραδειγματισμο ή αλλοιωστε το μηνυμά μου με τελιτσες.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις να μην καταλαβαινεις και συγχρονως δεν σεβεσαι το χωρο που σε φιλοξενει .Εσυ θελησες να γραφεις σε ενα χωρο που εχει συγκεκριμενους κανονες .Οποιοι και να ειναι ,αυτοι ειναι και ειναι δικαιωμα μας να τους καθοριζουμε ,οπως και δικαιωμα σου να ζητας κατι αλλο ,αλλα οχι εδω .Ευχομαι να βρεις οτι θες καπου αλλου και κυριως να σεβεσαι οσους σε σεβονται 

Προχωρω στην διαγραφη σου ,γιατι ξεκαθαρα διαφωνεις με τους κανονες που εσυ ο ιδιος αποδεχθηκες .Αυτο αποτελει βασικο ζητουμενο για να εισαι μελος .Δεν το αποδεχεσαι ,δεν μπορεις να εισαι ! Θα μπορεις να μας διαβαζεις ως επισκεπτης ...

----------

